# Question about feed Oscar's snails?



## TCfisheries (Nov 15, 2011)

I have a 110 gallon setup with a pair of O's. I feed them Hakari Gold, any bugs I may happen to stumble upon wandering around (lol), previously frozen raw fish strips, and raw shrimp. Pellets are there main diet though.

Anyway, I heard they can eat snails as well (aquatic), but can I toss in your typical garden snail? Is it safe to do so? Should I be concerned about parasites or other harms? What do you guys think?


----------



## fish_luva (Nov 24, 2009)

I can't really comment on the snail aspects per say but i have been feeding my polleni's, jack dempseys etc with tons of earthworms as a treat...

I did try the bigger garden snails about the size of a quarter,, broke all the shell away (escargot) and for some reason... no one really ate them,,, so i'm thinking they don't taste great......

sorry not much help....
sheldon


----------



## absun (Aug 28, 2011)

cichlid eat snails, saw them in action - my convicts and parrot


----------

